

Why Passive Voice Gets Writers in Trouble - techdog
http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2013/01/why-passive-voice-gets-writers-in.html

======
dalke
Rule #17: any essay about the passive, unless written by a linguist, is almost
surely wrong.

